# Time to upgrade to safer lithium batteries



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Took another look at LiFePO4 batteries.

Much safer than other lithiums, looks harder or even almost impossible to have thermal runaway even with significant overcharging.

Also seems to be available now in the standard 18650 size. A bit lower in voltage, not as much energy density, but over 1000 cycles and way safer.

Read up on tjhem, and download and view the presentation in the link in the text.

http://www.batteryspace.com/lifepo4rechargeablesinglecells1c-30crate.aspx

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Interesting picture...
Not sure if batteries were involved though.










Andrew


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to see this initiative: Time to upgrade to safer lithium batteries 

There's a conference in your neck of the woods that I really wished I could attend:
Next-Generation Batteries Conference, San Diego April 21-22, 2015

http://www.knowledgefoundation.com/next-generation-batteries/

Especially this session: The Ultimate Limitations of Lithium Intercalation Batteries - A Reality Check on Beyond Li-Ion 
M. Stanley Whittingham, Ph.D., SUNY, Binghamton 

Anyone attending, please take notes/pics - would be very grateful...

Victor


----------

